# Dual axis stepper motors problem



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

On my router I have dual ball screw and stepper motors driving my x axis. Problem I run into is, over time it gets out of square. If i dont keep after it, it'll eventually bind up and stall out one of the motors. just curious if anyone else delt wit that? how did you deal with it?

-Ryan


----------



## Cbutcher (Feb 5, 2010)

*Dual motors on single axis*

I think it is difficult, if not impossible, to find two stepper motors matched or synchronized even when receiving identical commands and this may be contributing to your problem. I would recommend you use a single motor and link the two ball screws together with a chain and sprockets or timing belts, or other suitable linkage of minimal slip.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

I use homing switches and the Auto Square command to align the gantry before you cut.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Cbutcher said:


> I think it is difficult, if not impossible, to find two stepper motors matched or synchronized even when receiving identical commands and this may be contributing to your problem. I would recommend you use a single motor and link the two ball screws together with a chain and sprockets or timing belts, or other suitable linkage of minimal slip.
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


there are lots of machines running 2 steppers or servos on a single axis. My Shopbot has 2 steppers and they stay in sync


----------



## Bryan Rocker (Jul 10, 2014)

I have limit switches on all 3 axis, my question for the double screw axis do I need a limit switch on each screw?


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks all for the input. Bill homing switches might be my best bet. Do you use limit switches? Or prox switches? what does your auto square command actually do?
Thanks


----------



## Ryan360 (Jun 22, 2015)

Bryan, i guess you wouldn't need a switch on both axis unless, you wanted to square it up. (run both sides of your gantry against the limit switch)


----------

